

Got $700...get your own custom build House now... - lclaude01
http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com/houses/harbinger/

======
ukdm
That's just for the plans. Build cost is estimated at $26,000+

~~~
lclaude01
He buddy !!! if you think $700 can get you a build house...you are probably
living in lala land (US). I cannot get a handbag for my girlfriend for $700 !

~~~
ukdm
It's a poor title

